# The Ultimate DIY Setup



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

Other than building your own Lake I think this guy has built one of the ultimate DIY setups.

http://www.thecichlidgallery.com/article_cornertank.htm


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

very cool...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

OMG thats nice


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

That is so cool, Sometimes I wish my 2000 wasnt so deep, so that I could have plants growing out of it like that.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Very Sweet


RC


----------

